# Hemangiosarcoma - Final few weeks



## Jean_NJ

Hello:
I posted in the senior forum but figured so this may be repetitive. After a long decline and 6 months of various test my 9.5 YO Golden Retriever was just diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma of the Spleen and Liver. It is inoperable and our vet basically told us Duncan is down to weeks left to go. He is on steroids to get him feeling well enough to eat a bit, which seems to have helped a little. He's skin and bones, doesn't always greet us at the door, but will manage some greets. In the evenings he still is snuggling with us, and wags his tail a bit, though he clearly is fatigued much easier and about two weeks ago he stopped jumping up on the couches- his favorite resting place.

I understand there is a risk of tumors rupturing suddenly but the vet seems to feel that it is minor with Duncan at this point. I'm encouraging him to take it easy as much as I can. The vet assures me I will know when it is time. I've decided when he has his next bad day we will call the vet.

My question really is handling the family and Euthanasia. My children are both 17 old enough to know if they want to be with him in his final moments, but as a mom I don't want their last memory of the Dunc to be so sad. Right now they are still trying to understand how the time could be so short . Has anyone any suggestions on how best to handle? 

Also what about our younger dog, will he be "sad" or do they usually just go on merrily without the other dog?

Any advice would be appreciate


----------



## LibertyME

I would gently nudge your kids to come along, but ultimately let them choose....being there at the end is a part of owning and loving dogs. Grieving is part of being in a family just as much as birthday parties and vacations.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry you and your family are going through this difficult time. When we put our Hunter to rest, we gave our 17 yr old the choice as to what he wanted to do. He wanted to be with Hunter and us. We were glad that he decided to stay. Its not going to be easy for them either way. Maybe just give them the choice. 
Your younger dog will no doubt feel the loss, ours did. This is when you can comfort each other. I thank God everyday that I had my boys there for me.


----------



## Thor0918

I would let your children make their own choice. As you said they are old enough. As for the other pup, all I know is when I had to put Zeus down my other golden, Ciggy was devestated. I ultimately got Leo and now all is well. Such a tough time for all. Sorry and hugs.


----------



## magiclover

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am. I hope you have many more good days with your sweet boy.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

My two boys were both away at college when it was time to let Jake go (also from hemangiosarcoma  ) and it wasn't possible for them to get home or for us to wait. We did have a younger dog at home and he was very quiet after Jake died, didn't want to play or fetch. It took several weeks before he slowly returned to "normal". 

I'm very sorry you and Duncan are going thru this, I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so, so sorry. My son and daughter were both in college when we had to say goodbye to my Sam. They both came to the house and sat with him a while but did not come with my husband and I to the Vet's office. Honestly, I wanted them to come to the Vet's office with us and was a little hurt that they did not...but I think that was just my broken heart wanting as much love surrounding Sam in his last moments as possible.

Again, I am so sorry that you are going through this...


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry you are going through this. I have no advise for you, but wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you, Duncan and your family.

My younger dogs have always taken it in stride when an older dog is gone - I think they have a different mindset - some sadness yes, but an acceptance of the new absence.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I have no advice for you but wanted to tell you how sorry I am that Duncan and your family are going through this.


----------



## ggdenny

I have no real advice other than to say that grief is very individual. It is very sad to watch a loved one die, but in my experience it was also emotionally helpful to have been there with my dogs as they passed. Knowing that I was with them until the end and that the last face they saw, the last kiss on the nose they felt, and the last thing they smelled was me made it easier to accept the sadness as just a small part of a lifetime of love, fun and joy together.

I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but I hope you find some solace in my jumble of words.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

I would tell your kids that they should make their own decision whether to come or not-if they can look at euthanasia as sending Duncan to the Rainbow Bridge where he will have no pain anymore that might help. Euthanasia is very peaceful.

Ken and I have been with all of our dogs at the end-I am so grateful to God for that gift. We held Snobear, Smooch, Gizmo, Munchkin, Mimi, in our arms, as the vet administered the shot-it was so peaceful.

As far as your other dog, I am sure he will miss Duncan, but for us, after we have gotten another dog, the dog left behind seems happy again. Our other dog was never there when we had the vet put the other to sleep.


----------



## Dallas Gold

ggdenny said:


> I have no real advice other than to say that grief is very individual. It is very sad to watch a loved one die, but in my experience it was also emotionally helpful to have been there with my dogs as they passed. Knowing that I was with them until the end and that the last face they saw, the last kiss on the nose they felt, and the last thing they smelled was me made it easier to accept the sadness as just a small part of a lifetime of love, fun and joy together.
> 
> I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but I hope you find some solace in my jumble of words.


I so agree with this post. I was compelled to be with Barkley when we released him from his hemangiosarcoma. It was the second time we dealt with hemangiosarcoma--our first golden was put to sleep during his splenectomy after the surgeon called us from the table and told us it was the most humane thing we could do for him. I never forgave myself for not being there with him during his last moments. When Barkley received his diagnosis I knew I had to be there with him when that time came. 

It is one of the most difficult things to experience as a dog owner. Afterwards I had a meaningful spiritual experience with him as I said my final goodbyes and left him looking so peaceful, with serene eyes. I left sad, in tears and grief, but with peace of mind that he would not suffer anymore from the hemangio complications. My husband had an entirely different reaction and had to leave the room immediately. He could not bear to see his sweet Barkley so lifeless. Even with adults, reactions are varied. With children I would guess it depends on the child's maturity and ability to handle their grief in that moment. There just aren't easy answers so I'm sorry I'm no help. 

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. Hemangio is cruel and unforgiving. My prayers are with you during this sad and emotionally difficult time.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. Cancer is a horrible ravaging disease.

I agree with letting your kids decide for themselves. I Have always made the choice to be with my dogs at that time. I wouldn't want them to be alone or afraid.
When our Selka went to Heaven in Sept. from osteosarcoma, our vet came to our house. It was very peaceful and we were able to grieve in private.


----------



## tessalover

I can't say mcuh and I'm going to comment about your children... And I know in the end it's up to them. For me my golden was my life. When she got sick back in october I was there every step, fought for her surgery (long story) and in the end I was the one who held her as she was dying in my arms. I miss her more then words will every say. I hate being without her. It's hard to lose them and watch them die, but honestly those last moments were something, as much as I hated it, I will forever cherish because we said are good byes. Something I did when I was really upset and crying and the only way I could calm down was to match my breathing with Tessa and to be honest I feel like when she took her last breath I took the last breath I feel like I took the last breath in a chapter of my life. I love my girl more then anything. I cry everyday about her. Through all this I was 16. I'm now 17. It's hard for any age, but there's a lot of added things at this age to. I'll be keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Megora

> My question really is handling the family and Euthanasia. My children are both 17 old enough to know if they want to be with him in his final moments, but as a mom I don't want their last memory of the Dunc to be so sad. Right now they are still trying to understand how the time could be so short . Has anyone any suggestions on how best to handle?


I think this depends on your kids... I would think they would be hurt if you did not leave it up to them whether they want to be there in the end or not. I wouldn't pressure them to come nor would I leave them out of the event. 

I was pushing 15 when we lost our first golden. My younger siblings were kept in the waiting room and they did not know exactly going on. In their case, they were way too young. And speaking for myself, I'm not sure if I wanted to be there either. When our second golden died four years ago, I chose to stay in the waiting room and then I drove back home to be with our other dog. And then of course, when we got the call from the vet that my Danny had died, I refused to go in to see his dead body. I didn't want to remember him that way. 

I guess what I'm saying is let your kids have the option to stay away if that's what they want. But give them the choice to be there if they want to. And tell them to cry. When our first golden died, even our vet was crying a little with us. 



> Also what about our younger dog, will he be "sad" or do they usually just go on merrily without the other dog?


 Yes... if your dogs were closely bonded, then do expect to see a loss and mourning period. Depending on how long the dogs were together and how old your remaining dog is, it might not be too bad or drastic. 

Our Sammy was neurotic about people crying and dogs vomiting for the rest of his life - either one could send him going off somewhere where he'd curl up in a tight ball. But he was young and able to adapt to being the center of everyone's attention and then bonding with his new brother (Danny) two months later. 

Our Danny was hit hard when Sammy died - because they grew old together (brothers for over 11 years). It was right after that he started sprouting fatty lumps and slowing down. 

My best advice is don't cry all over your other dog when the time comes. Be as cheerful and normal as possible and do as much as you can to spoil him rotten to make the transition as smooth as possible for him.


----------



## BayBeams

I just set my Golden boy, Beau, free on Monday, Jan 17th. I was with him through the end. My vet explained every detail before he began and stayed through it all with tears streaming down his face. We hugged when Beau was gone. It was a peaceful and precious moment but I made a point of not staying long because I wanted my last memories to be of my happy, bouncy Beau. I am so glad I did not wait until Beau was too ill to walk in or that his tail had ceased to wag. Beau was starting to be in a tremendous amount of pain and his eyes told me it was time to let him go.
I would let your children decide if they want to be there when your pup is set free. They are old enough to make that type of decision and it will give them a moment to start the grieving process.

As far as your other dog...well every pup relationship is different just like people. My youngster, Baxter, doesn't seem to notice Beau's absence but Baylee, well she is adjusting. At the moment she is more mopey than usual. I am making a point of spending extra one on one time with her and hoping she adapts to Beau's absence. They were very close but I also think somehow Baylee knew that Beau was ill which had already changed their relationship. It has only been 4 days and I am sure time will heal.

I am so sorry you are going through this sad time. I wish you strength and wisdom with the decisions you are making.

Peace to your heart.
Andrea


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I lost my Lucy to this horrible disease 2 weeks ago. 

A few days before she left me I wanted to call the vet to come but my daughter wanted to wait. In the end she left us peacefully at home in the arms of those who loved her. 

I think your children are old enough to decide whether they want to be present or not. But it is a scary decision even for adults. 

I wonder if when it is time would your vet come to your house to free Duncan. That might make it a little easier for them to make a decision. I know not all vets will do this and normally neither would ours but they said they would make a special case for Lucy. The vet said in all her years she had never seen a family so devoted and fight so hard for their pet. 

My tears are flowing as I write this

It is such a hard decision for you and your children. I am so sorry I can't tell you what to do. You know your kids and your Duncan the best ,and I an sure you will make the right decision to what is best. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time

Tracy nd Angel Lucy


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your children are old enough to decide for themselves. This upcoming sorrow may need a conversation beforehand, from "will you feel bad later if you're not there?" to "it's perfectly okay if you want to remember him smiling and happy". My college-aged son came home on the day Cody was going to the Bridge, but originally said he could not be there for the actual euthanasia. My vet came to our home and we all gathered on the back porch. We fed him everything he loved; my son fed him popcorn, homemade peanut butter treats and watermelon. Ultimately, our son opted to be there for the shot and the death. He says he never regretted it and felt like he owed it to Cody, since they were friends from kindergarten through sophmore year of college. If you can keep Duncan at home for his journey to the Bridge, you all might feel a bit more peaceful. I'm wishing you strength and peace....it is just so darned hard and sad.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry that you, your family, and Duncan are going through this.

If it is possible to bring Duncan home after his very last visit to the vet so that your other dog can be with him and understand that he is gone, it will help the younger one to reach closure and move on. Dogs grieve, too, at least in my experience. When we lost my Sabrina's fight against kidney disease and cancer five years ago, Joker mourned her deeply for months and it was more than two years before he and Charlie figured out how to play again. 

A dog who is not accustomed to being alone may not really be back to normal until you bring another furry friend into the house. I didn't realize how much difference it would make, especially for Joker, when we brought Sunny home last August. True to her name, she has brought a new joyful lightness into the house.

Holding you and Duncan in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I was definitely old enough to be with Bobby but when I took him to the ER on News Years Eve "08" he was lifeless and barely could lift his head.
They did the IV and oxygen (small mask to his face) many test, and my son seemed like his old self. Eyes open wide tail wagging and then I got the reports back (hemangiosarcoma)
I could not watch him at that point be PTS, but I had to bring him home to be buried in our back yard. I would not leave him there over the holidays.
My car that was an ambulance that early morning turned out to be the opposite.

Let your children do what they feel is right for them.

Prayers for your family and Duncan. (((HUGS)))


----------



## musicgirl

Like other have said, let your kids make that decision. At that age, I knew I wanted to be with Teddy when the inevitable end came. It came in October due to the same disease, and I am so sad that I couldn't be there. He passed peacefully in our home, but I'm just terribly terribly sad that I could not have been with him.
I'm so sorry you're going through this. Sending you hugs and strength!


----------



## Bender

If you can arrange for the vet to come to the house, it is so much better. That way the kids won't feel embarassed if they're upset, can leave the room or stay and your other dog can be there too, or come in after. I know with our old guy, Bender was right there the whole time with him, the younger dogs were in the other room but didn't make a noise with all that was going on, and afterwards I brought them into the room to see. Not sure if it helped but I know we felt better than going in to the clinic for that.

I'm sure there's websites on the actual process but in general it's very peaceful. And I'm sure nothing really helps with the pain you're going through. Give him an ice cream for me.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Unfortunately, we have just experienced a similar situation. We had to put down our 3-year old Golden, Shea, in November after being diagnosed with lymphoma. Our vet also told us we would know when it was time and we truly did. Our kids are a bit older; one out of college and one still in college. It was such a sad time for everyone, but at the end, it was my husband who brought Shea and stayed w/him during his very peaceful passing. I just was not able to do that and did feel a bit guilty. Our vet reassured me that each family member has different strengths that we give to our pets and my not being there did not diminish what I felt for this wonderful dog. We also have a 2-year old Golden, Tanner, who misses his buddy very much. I don't know that he misses Shea specificallly, but the dynamics have changed for him. I have been told that with time he will adapt. However, we just loved having 2 Goldens so we are actually bringing home our new puppy this weekend. Although this pup will never replace our Shea, I know she will bring us such happiness. I am so sorry for your sad news, but enjoy and spoil Duncan in the days ahead. And as hard as it will be to make that difficult decision, be comforted in the knowledge that you are giving him such a wonderful self-less gift.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry you are going through this. We have lost one of our goldens to hemangiosarcoma. Both my husband and I were with him at the end. It was very peaceful and we knew that he was no longer in pain. Our vet was with us and was so kind. It is, however, a very personal decision. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Bumping up for Duncan


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am so sorry for your situation with Duncan, not the same one but lost a dog to cancer not too long ago. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

As for your other dog, yes they will "mourn" and show confusion. When we lost our old lab (old age) our younger lab was confused. Shadow went for a car ride and never came home. They were not "close" but she knew something was up with Shadow, just not sure what. When Max's time drew near, that same lab now a few years older, stepped up to the plate to befriend our younger golden Teddi who we called "Mini Me" she WORSHIPED Max.

Teddi was VERY confused when Max didn't come home. She was constantly looking for her. It broke my heart when 3 days after, I took Teddi to the barn with me when I rode my horse, and she LEAPED out of the car and went on a HUGE search sure Max was at the barn. Just let your other dog know you are there for them, and try not to disrupt any normal activities for them. It helps them heal.


----------



## C's Mom

As many have said before me I'd let the kids decide if they can handle it. My kids did not come into the room when our 2 dogs and 3 cats were helped to the bridge but I did not think any less of them. I knew they loved them all and are great animal lovers today.
My one dog walked into the surgery room with his tail wagging and never came out again. I do feel cheated that I wasn't there for him but that choice was out of my hands.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I forgot to address your other question about the surviving dog's grief. In our case we assumed our younger golden would not skip a beat because of his self-centered nature. We were 100% wrong. He went into a prolonged grief that caused all sorts of issues. His vet suspects his emotional trauma caused his thyroid to go haywire. He was confused and dismayed. While he started acting more normally after a month, we felt he really didn't recover until 6 months later. 

Many experts suggest letting the other dog attend the euthanasia so they will have an understanding of what happened. We elected not to do that because we thought high energy Toby would go nuts for attention--not what you want for such a visit. 

We also considered having the euthanasia at home but decided against because Toby gets so excited over company. Later our vets told us we made the right choice. They had some issues getting an iv line into Barkley and if they had done it at our home it would be too traumatic for everyone. One of the vets told me of a horrible at-home euthanasia she performed earlier due to complications getting the lines in. 

I pulled up some internet articles on pet grief once it was clear Toby was in mourning and it basically told me dogs react differently--some act like nothing happened, some become more vocal, some become much more quiet. They suggest lots of one on one activities with the dog and perhaps play dates with other dogs. They cautioned against immediately bringing a new dog into the home until the resident dogs process their feelings over the loss of their companion. Too often bringing a new dog into a home too quickly brings in new stresses for the already grieving dog--making things much worse. Some dogs can handle it just fine, but others act out. We decided to wait because we were in no emotional condition ourselves to bring a new dog into our lives so soon. I'm glad we are waiting because it's given us time to have more one on one bonding time with Toby. Once he got over his grief, he blossomed. I'm not sure we would have seen these changes if he was once again competing for our attention with a new dog so soon after Barkley's loss. This was our personal experience and I know that's not the case for others. It's something to be done after careful thought; however. 

My prayers continue for your family.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Thank you all for the suggestions and words of Comfort. It has given me much to think over. My son already told me he wants to be there, my daughter is pretty much in denial, my husband doesn't want to talk about it at all. So I will have to make the grown-up decision. I know I will be going, and I know it won't be easy.

Last night we were all snuggling Duncan and our other dog Emmit came with a ball with every intention to start their usual game of pass the ball (Duncan holds it over Emmit's head and he tries to get it). Duncan was lying down and took his hind leg and pushed Emmit away with it. It was a very clear and purposeful movement and Emmit didn't come into the family room after that. That is a pretty clear signal to me that Dunc doesn't want Mr. Hustle and Bustle around him. Emmit will be staying home during the final visit. 

Even though I saw this coming I am having a terrible time with it. I'm trying to remain upbeat while Duncan is in the room, but frequently have to go off and cry. I've encouraged the kids to stay as a family in the evenings so that we are all together with him. But last night I could tell after some time he just didn't want to be pet any longer, just wanted to be left alone.

The vet said weeks, I'm thinking a week if we are lucky....He seemed to do good yesterday with his new meds, we will see how he does today with them.

Thanks again, and I am sorry to hear so many of you also had the same situation. Even though he pretty much ruined my kitchen chairs his first year of life, and this is absolutely breaking our hearts, he is just the sweetest soul. I guess it's the curse of the breed. The vet told me the Ultrasound technician said that it breaks her heart that they are absolutely such wonderful companions but she sees this all too often. I can only hope that they make some progress with the new study being launched.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Praying for Duncan and your whole family.
God Bless you all.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Jean, I'm thinking of you and your family as you love Duncan out of this world.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Praying for Duncan and you!


----------



## gigobebe

I'll be praying for you as well. My golden Bebe is also diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, and as of last week the vet said she had at most one week because the cancer had already taken over half her liver; but she was getting better and better every day. Miracles can happen--I pray every night and all the supportive members on this forum helped me through what was a very tough week. I hope your Duncan feels better--it's hard to know that recovery isn't fully possible, but to pray that their last moments are comfortable and happy. My heart goes out to you and Duncan.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Obviously there are a lot of opinions on this and of course NONE are wrong. You and your family just needs to do what is right for you. And that is exactly what I would tell them. And that no one will ever second guess it or their love for Duncan.
I have in the past also brought my other dogs with me to say good-bye when the time came. except when we let Keeper go last year. And it was just a matter of logistics not working out. And the dogs have been fine in both situations in my opinion.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

We released our Millie from her pain due to Hemangiosarcoma, one year and a week ago. Both my husband and I were with her. I am sorry that we did not take Pearl with us. Millie had spent the night struggling to breath. We met the vet at the door the next morning as the office was opening. We let them both out to potty, rushed Pearl back in, crated her and left. When we got home she took one look that Millie was not with us and started to howl and whine. It took us the rest of the day to calm her down. Every time she went out she went to the back of the jeep, jump up and try to look in the back. When she seen Millie was not there she would run around the back of the garage looking for her. She became very clingy. She is just recently starting to act like herself. It is hard to let them go. We are glad we were with her as she crossed over. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for you today.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Thanks Karen

Duncan's appetite still continues to pick up. He is tired but has spurts of play and will steal a ball from emmit for a few minutes before giving it back. He follows me every time I go into the kitchen with ears perked a bit. No signs of bleeding. So the steroids are certainly relieving some of his symptoms. 

It's terribly cold and icy here so can't even really take him anywhere plus I do fear a rupture. We are just spoiling him and loving him the best we can.


----------



## The Trio

I will be thinking of you and praying for Duncan. It is never easy and I still cry about my parents dogs. I miss them all the time. G-d willing he will go peacefully in his sleep. This I pray. Hugs from me!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jean_NJ said:


> We are just spoiling him and loving him the best we can.



Exactly the way it should be!


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Praying for Duncan and you.


----------



## lucysmum

How is Duncan today? I pray he is doing well.

Love him up.

Hugs to Duncan and to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Praying for you and Duncan.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Praying for Duncan!


----------



## musicgirl

Sending you Prayers!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Praying for Duncan and for you. This time is so exquisitly difficult and painful. Just remember that your boy trusts you not to wait too long.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## mygoldenkids

It's a difficult choice, but I think it's important to be there for your pup (kids too, since they are old enough) in the final moments. It was the HARDEST thing I have ever done in my life, and for weeks, it was the only thing I could picture. However, it is also the most selfless thing you can do. As time has passed (it happened in August--the exact same thing Duncan has), I have replaced that vision w/ all of the wonderful memories Maggie gave me through the years. 

I think we owe it to all of our goldens to be strong, do what is right (even at the cost of our own pain.) That is the price we pay for the unconditional love they give us.

Prayers going out to you, your family, and Duncan.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Thanks all we can surely use all the positive thoughts and prayers.

Duncan is eating a bit more since the steroids have started. He even will eat canned dog food again so I gave him a can for breakfast, lunch some kibble hand fed like a treat, chicken or chopped beef in the evening. If he follows us in the kitchen at any time I will give him a few bites of chicken etc. So in that respect he is a hanging in there. 

He was chewing on some squeeky tennis balls, but has since stopped that. Wags his tail a bit, and does great us somewhat - stands up, but not the running in the circle wagging craziness. He's clearly tired.

My husband happens to be off this week. The kids have had half-days for midterms and we are working on our thirds snow day. Since we are all home and he doesn't appear to be suffering he's getting a lot of love, and everyone is watching him closely. If he doesn't get worse I postpone while we are all here for him. The only thing I noticed is last night he was following me around everywhere. Either he was really hungry or feeling insecure so I just have to keep an eye on it.

It's very difficult thinking about what we must do, but absolutely I won't let him suffer. I do think it will be soon though


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

So glad to hear Duncan is eating and that you all home this week.
Please know that you and he are in my thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm glad to hear Duncan is eating. Great that hubby had off this week too, so more family members are around him. I pray that he feels well for awhile longer so you can continue to enjoy time with him. Prayers coming your's and Duncan's way...


----------



## Dallas Gold

These last few days and hopefully weeks are the toughest for sure. I'm glad he has his family around him this week. Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers for strength in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## BayBeams

My thoughts are with you and your family. Since I recently went through this with my Beau I know how difficult the waiting, watching and knowing what is to come is can be. My heart goes out to you and your family...


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Praying for Duncan.


----------



## lgnutah

My heart goes out to you and your family and Duncan


----------



## Jean_NJ

Another Snow day, more time with the kids. He went out with them for a few minutes. A year ago they would be dragging him back in. Last night he played a very light game of tug on the tennis ball. Steak for breakfast....


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Glad to hear that Duncan went outside with the kids, even for a few minutes.
Nice Breakfast-sounds great!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Jean, these are the wonderful memories that will help you when Duncan is gone. Playing with the kids, enjoying his steak breakfast, knowing that he is surrounded with love are all treasured gifts that you're wrapping him in before you bid him adieu. It's very hard on you and your family, but just think how grand Duncan feels, getting yummy things to eat and being hugged and kissed all day. Thinking of you as you travel this heartbreaking road......


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Checking in on Duncan and you.
I slept downstairs with my Smooch the last two weeks she was with us and when Smooch was still up to walking, I have fond memories of our morning walks together-just she and I.


----------



## lucysmum

Sending hugs for Duncan.


----------



## Jean_NJ

He's hanging in there, eating still. Seems a little tired today, but not panting or any signs of discomfort. 
He's a bit clingier to me, and is not showing as much interest in my husband. Then again I am the one who feeds him and takes him out for the most part


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Duncan and you are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Checking in on you and Duncan.
Prayers coming.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I have been thinking about you and Duncan and your family alot. I'm glad I found this thread as I thought we hadn't heard from you since like the 20th.

How is Duncan holding up? Precious boy. You're truly doing great by him. I'm sorry this is what it is. Give him a big wet kiss on his nose for me and Coley.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Jean:

Praying for Duncan and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Just checking in and praying for Duncan.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Hi All:
Duncan is still with us, but I think I may need to make a change shortly. He was doing pretty well up to Sunday night. He and I were up most of Sunday night, he was groaning a bit, and panting. 

Monday morning I spoke with my husband, that I think the time was close, and his response was "maybe", "lets see how he does tonight". He's not ready to part with him, but I am pressing the issue. Of course Duncan doesn't make it easy! Dave went out and bought him chicken nuggets yesterday which of course he gobbled down!

Last night it was very sweet, I was doing homework (my paper happened to be about cancer and golden retrievers, putting my research to good use) and my daughter was on the couch next to me. Duncan planted himself between us on the floor, and put his face on our laps. So we just rubbed him for hours. He seemed happy then.

I really don't want to part with him, but I don't want him to hurt any longer. The medicine isn't giving him the same amount of relief as it was a week ago. It was nice that he did get some help and some of his spark is back, but I think it's misleading my husband a bit into thinking he isn't "ready".

So hard


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless your heart. My prayers are with you and your family. Please give this special boy an ear rub from me.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jean_NJ said:


> So hard


It really is. My thoughts are with you all. As in any family when one hurts we all hurt.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks Jean for the update. It is hard - so hard - to make that final decision (for us) It's harder when our big guys are having such a tough time with it as well. I, anyway, always consider Dee a voice of reason and when I saw him tore up with Duke last year............well..........you're living it right now and please know we all understand.

Duke would almost always eat chicken nuggets before he'd eat anything else there at the end. It was a good feeling knowing that we were getting something in his system and that he was enjoying them so much! Knowing that we were giving him something that he truly enjoyed when most of life was not bringing that as it used to.

He also enjoyed company. He'd gobble up what was in his bowl for the most part if someone came over to see him. So funny, my big, beautiful red boy was. 

I know your pain. I'm just so sorry that it has come down to this for you and your dear Duncan. Puleeze give him a big ole wet sloppy kiss on that nose for me and sniff his feet. Gaze into those beautiful eyes and just drink it all in............


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

I know what you are going through. Thank you for the update and give Duncan a big kiss and hug from me. Maybe the vet will let you increase the pain meds?


----------



## GoldensGirl

These days are just wicked hard. I ache for you and your family.

Prayers and healing thoughts for Duncan and for you...


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Duncan and your family!!


----------



## 2StupidDogs

Thinking of you and Duncan. I just went through a similar situation- it can be so hard to know when it's time, but when you are as close to your golden as you are with Duncan, you somehow just know.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Thinking of you and your family as you make the decision for Duncan. It's just so hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Praying for Duncan and you!


----------



## Jean_NJ

Two weeks since the diagnosis, and every time I think he's ready he does something crazy. Last night I wrenched my knee. So was reading in bed with an ice-pack. My son had taken the dogs out for me, and they come tearing in my room Duncan chasing Emmit (who has the tennis ball). Emmit comes up onto the bed for protection, and Dunc follows right up in a single leap (I don't think I ever saw Duncan on our bed before). Then they go tearing back through the house. He still has a little spunk when feeling well. 

Still trying to enjoy my time with him, hoping I am doing the right thing....


----------



## BayBeams

Jean_NJ said:


> Still trying to enjoy my time with him, hoping I am doing the right thing....


You are doing the right thing....

When the time comes as hard a decision as it will be...you will know.

For now enjoy the precious moments.

My thoughts are with you.
Andrea


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

You and Duncan are in my thoughts everyday and prayers at night.


----------



## Debles

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Duncan. You will know. He sounds very happy!!


----------



## Jean_NJ

Well keep the prayers coming and many thanks! 

He's not going to get better, but at least he's still with us!, a little quiet today, but then again the kids are back at school after two more snow days in a row. 
It's pretty much normal for the dogs to be snoozing while I am working.

He still has some appetite, I did leave a message for the vet about upping his medicine, or spread it out and getting the new dosage tomorrow.

Keeping an eye on him and continuing to spoil him


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Yes, continue to spoil him! Prayers will keep coming.
Give Duncan a kiss for me.


----------



## Thor0918

Checking on you and Duncan!


----------



## Jean_NJ

Karen519 said:


> Jean
> 
> Yes, continue to spoil him! Prayers will keep coming.
> Give Duncan a kiss for me.


I will! He's so bony I mostly caress his cheeks, and ears. I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him if I touch him anywhere else!

Well he had some chicken nuggets for lunch again!- that seems to be one of his favorites. I take one nugget and cut into tiny tiny pieces for the little dog, and for every 2 nuggets he gets a crumb.


----------



## lucysmum

I am sending gentle hugs to Duncan. Give him a kiss from me too.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Big Kisses to Duncan!


----------



## Dallas Gold

You keep on spoiling Duncan and we will continue to send prayers for Duncan and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Duncan*

Checking in on Duncan and you. I am sure he is getting spoiled!!


----------



## Jean_NJ

Still the same. Hubster went to speak with the vet, but also run some errands so waiting for him to get back. Not sure it will be any information other than new meds.

Duncan is getting spoiled. Too bad we have -2 and tons of ice all over, wish it were nicer out for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

So glad that Duncan is getting spoiled-sorry for the bad weather!
Please give Duncan kisses and keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Checking in on Duncan and you.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Well I think Duncan's medicine is beginning to not work any longer. He started refusing food again today and probably ate about a cup of chopped beef. He's looking a little sad, and just now when I let him outside he just sort of sprawled on the ice tummy down and didn't want to come in. My husband cooked him steak, and he rejected it as well.

I'll give him the rest of the weekend to see if he perks up, but if he is not eating, I know it's got to be bad. Thanks again for the kind thoughts


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

Duncan will sure be in my prayers. I agree that if he is not eating that is bad and him laying down in the snow.

What do his gums look like?


----------



## Jean_NJ

Thanks for all the support and prayers. They have really meant a lot. We took Duncan to the emergency vet tonight, to end his suffering.

He took a turn for the worse today. His condition went downhill rapidly, suddenly he had trouble standing, and when he tried to go down stairs he ended up laying on the steps. He finally ended up downstairs, but with labored breathing and not moving at all.

It was the most difficult thing I have ever endured. He was wagging his tail up to the very end, heartbreaking. I couldn't let him continue the way he was. 

We were all with him. My daughter regretted staying in the room, and feels we were too quick to do this. But he was clearly suffering, and his gums were pale, and I didn't want to prolong his pain.

Thanks again...


----------



## Summer's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss, but it is heartening knowing that you did the best for him. You did the right thing... 

Run free Duncan! I can just imagine him wagging his tail and smiling down at you =)


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry for your loss. Duncan is lucky that you love him enough to free him from his pain. You and your family are hurting now, but Duncan is not. May you take comfort in that thought.

Holding you and your family in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that Duncan lost his fight. I really hate it that our pups can't stay with us forever. But you did the right thing for him and he knows you loved him so very much. 

Sleep well sweet Duncan


----------



## Karen519

*Jean*

Jean

I am so sorry for you and your family and the loss of Duncan, but you did the right thing for Duncan, because you loved him!

Duncan is free and in no pain, and I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear met him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## tuckerbailey

Jean...my heart goes out to you and your family. I am new to this board and we lost our beloved 10 year old Tucker just 2 weeks ago to hermangiosarcoma> He was diagnosed last July. Please take what little comfort it may provide in knowing that my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jean_NJ

tuckerbailey said:


> Jean...my heart goes out to you and your family. I am new to this board and we lost our beloved 10 year old Tucker just 2 weeks ago to hermangiosarcoma> He was diagnosed last July. Please take what little comfort it may provide in knowing that my thoughts are with you.


Thanks for sharing. Duncan started his downhill decline in June, what a rotten disease....


----------



## BayBeams

You have made the best decision for your Duncan. I know how hard it is to give that final gift to your friend. I also know the pain that hits at odd times as you go about your day without your companion. At least that is how it is for me with the recent loss of my Beau to osteosarcoma. Please know that you and your family remain in my thoughts at this most difficult time.
Peace to your heart...


----------



## gigobebe

Know that my darling Bebe accompanies Duncan on his way to the bridge, and they will soon be at peace.

I know how hard it is to lose our dearest companion--and how hard it is to make the decision to let them go so that they no longer have to suffer. My heart goes out to you during this time.


----------

